# Software that helps



## bradylewis (Dec 4, 2008)

Has anyone used software to help them make money in woodworking? My company uses allmoxy and we love it. It is great for small businesses to compete with the big boys. What kinds of software tools would be helpful to you in your business? You should see allmoxy


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Not a good way to start off here. Most of us use the very free and very capable sketch-up for our projects. Some even use the pro model.

Does your company use allmoxy or make it? Because it looks like this is just spam.


----------



## bradylewis (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll forgive you for taking my head off! We use it and make it. Nope, not spammers! We're real woodworkers! Try me! Ha ha! We also use sketch up, allmoxy does not draw. Sketch up is great!


----------

